# Scales



## op user (Apr 11, 2016)

Although a lot of people here would disagree, it seems there is a tendency for larger capacity scales to be available. Ten years back it was hard to find a scale going over 350 lbs in most stores. So one could hope for a SO heavy enough to outgrow the scale. I had one almost doing that 265 in a 280 pounds scale. 

Fast forward tonight, I was checking the brochure of Lidl (a German low cost grocery store) and it offers for just 10 Euros (about 12 USD) for a 400 pounds scale. - Unfortunately finding a SSBBW large enough to overstretched it is next to impossible (in my neck of woods). 

Have anyone else noticed this trend - of larger scales available as a "collateral" effect of a fattening population.


----------



## landshark (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a digital scale. Then again I'm small by dims standards so any scale would work for me.


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2016)

happily_married said:


> I have a digital scale. Then again I'm small by dims standards so any scale would work for me.



How far your scale goes and how old is it?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 12, 2016)

The standard for scales here has always been 330lbs, as far as I know.


----------



## landshark (Apr 12, 2016)

op user said:


> How far your scale goes and how old is it?



I'm really not sure. Over 330, I know that. I am away from home on work until later this week but I'll try to find out when I get home.


----------



## op user (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to both of you. 

*loopytheone, *I thought Dixxons, Lidl and shops like those have gone to 400 pound scales. 
*http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=85098*


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 13, 2016)

op user said:


> *loopytheone, *I thought Dixxons, Lidl and shops like those have gone to 400 pound scales.



Can't say I've ever tried to buy a scale in any of those places. I'm just saying that 'normal' scales are generally expected to go up to 330lbs here.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 13, 2016)

Used to be that American scales only measured to 280 or 300 pounds. No longer -- even discount stores like Walmart now carry scales that go to at least 400 pounds.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 13, 2016)

Canada i've only seen 280 to 300 at most stores


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2016)

The scales I've had most of my life have all gone to 330 pounds. Not sure why that number (seems kind of random to me), but it does seem to be one standard out there. (not sure about my current one, the first LED display we've had. I'm sure it said when we bought it but you can't see, like you could with the old rotary dial kind)


----------



## bigmac (Apr 13, 2016)

Tad said:


> The scales I've had most of my life have all gone to 330 pounds. Not sure why that number (seems kind of random to me), but it does seem to be one standard out there. (not sure about my current one, the first LED display we've had. I'm sure it said when we bought it but you can't see, like you could with the old rotary dial kind)



Many of the new American ones go to 440 pounds. Not sure what the significance of multiples of 110 is. Maybe it just seemed good to the marketing department.


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Many of the new American ones go to 440 pounds. Not sure what the significance of multiples of 110 is. Maybe it just seemed good to the marketing department.



Makes sure that it is solid at the x-hundred level? Or maybe they are actually working in multiples of 50kg (110 pounds, roughly)?


----------



## agouderia (Apr 13, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Not sure what the significance of multiples of 110 is. Maybe it just seemed good to the marketing department.



Ever heard of the metric system? 

Invented in 1799, with inter-related decimal base units, agreed international standard since installation of the General Conference of Weights and Measures in 1875, last streamlined to current measurement standards in 1960. The US is the only industrialized country which has not made it the official measurement system (but it has been legal to use there since 1866). 
Precise, logical, reliable, one decimal, inter-related scale with divider 10 for all types of measurement. 

1000 grams = 1 kilogram = 2 metric pounds à 500 grams
1 imperial pound (16 ounces) = 453 grams (so 10% less than the international metric standard pound)

Since scales are mostly produced on the kilogram base measure, that would account for the 10/20% multiple.

I can remember really old mechanical scales that classically went up to 120 kilograms (= 250 pounds). Then 130 kilograms was the standard for a long time (that would be the 275/280 pounds). Now the recent standard I've seen is 150 kilograms (that's the infamous 330 pounds). But 200 (= 440 pounds) also seems pretty easy to find by now.

*Disclaimer: This is an advertisement brought to you by 'Go Metric'! - the only way in modern measurements ....


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 13, 2016)

440 Lb / 2.204(pounds to kilos) = 200 Kilos

330 Lb / 2.204(pounds to kilos) = 150 kilos


Also if you are searching scales for ever more weight, three can be found on

www.Amplestuff.com 

550 Lb scale sales for $89.50

700 Lb scale sales for $109.50

750 Lb scale sales for $279.50


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Apr 13, 2016)

When I was a kid out bathroom scale went to 250 pounds. The one I have now goes to 330.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 13, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Ever heard of the metric system?
> 
> ...



An answer hiding in plain sight. Who would have thought manufacturers catered to people other than Americans.


----------



## op user (Apr 14, 2016)

*agoudeira

*


> I can remember really old mechanical scales that classically went up to 120 kilograms (= 250 pounds). Then 130 kilograms was the standard for a long time (that would be the 275/280 pounds). Now the recent standard I've seen is 150 kilograms (that's the infamous 330 pounds). But 200 (= 440 pounds) also seems pretty easy to find by now.


Thanks for confirming my theory. Society adapting to SSBBW
*
*


> **Disclaimer: This is an advertisement brought to you by 'Go Metric'! - the only way in modern measurements ....*


*:bow: 
*


----------



## seavixen (Apr 14, 2016)

Mine is somewhere over 500lbs capacity...550, maybe? I got it for like $30 on Amazon. I know it goes at least to 525, because I was 521 when I got it.


----------



## op user (Apr 15, 2016)

seavixen said:


> Mine is somewhere over 500lbs capacity...550, maybe? I got it for like $30 on Amazon. I know it goes at least to 525, because I was 521 when I got it.



Thanks *seavixen. *I am mainly aiming for the scales in the retail rather those in an e-shop. However it was you mentioned the cost: scales can be quit cheap those days even in the larger capacities. 

BTW: Are there any high capacity scales analogue are only digital?


----------



## Tracii (Apr 15, 2016)

I have one similar to the 550 one on Amplestuff.


----------



## liberator18 (Apr 15, 2016)

In Russia mechanical scale have 250 pounds(120kg) limit and cost 4 usd. Digital scale usually is 330 pounds(150kg), cost 15-20 usd. For really big people you can buy 440 and 550 pounds scale, but it is too expencive - 50 and more usd. Medical scale can weight up to 440 pounds)


----------



## op user (Apr 17, 2016)

liberator18 said:


> In Russia mechanical scale have 250 pounds(120kg) limit and cost 4 usd. Digital scale usually is 330 pounds(150kg), cost 15-20 usd. For really big people you can buy 440 and 550 pounds scale, but it is too expencive - 50 and more usd. Medical scale can weight up to 440 pounds)



Thanks liberator. It seems scales to 330 pounds and more become available although a bit more expensive.


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 25, 2016)

op user said:


> scales can be quit cheap those days even in the larger capacities.


Unfortunately most of those "affordable" scales are significantly off (+/- 3% to 10%) or just aren't very repeatable after a few dozen uses. I tested five different scales (from Walmart type stores) before I finally bought the "XL-550" model used by so many of the SSBBW models. It's a very good value scale, even if you're under 300 lbs.


----------



## CassieLyons (Apr 28, 2016)

All of the ones I've seen are for 350-400 lbs limit wise


----------

